# A Great Tackle Shop



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Well I have bone to pick with Occy. When we were out having that - "Can't talk now, I'm on" day last Wednesday we got to talking about tackle shop/deals etc over out pies and 'latte'!!

Anyway he mentioned that he saw a 20% off deal out at Freddys Tackle in Auburn (same place as the Reading Cinemas).

So I now HAVE to take a look....you know what its like  :? :wink:

In light of the new info Devo passed on; that being he had 5 times the hits on his Ecogear 'chubby' than even the SX40 I went straught out to freddies the next day. There was a whole wall of lures 20% off but NO Ecogear!!!!!

Not to worry...the boys will still give a dicount  To put into perspective Devo paid $21 for the same lure I paid $15 something for. Not bad. And the advice was for me top rate and genuine.

Don't know the length of the sale but over any other place I have been to in Sydney - easily No1.

Oh, and as Occy says - I have no conection in any way with the place!!!!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Mark , Occy does that , he looks round sydney for the best possible sales and posts them here and then kills himself laughing when he sees us all go and spend our hard earned, and then he can tell Mrs Occy , see dear , all those guys spending much more than i do , 'and those new lures were really 25% off


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Baz, ....very clever and if I were married I do the same.

On a serious note though. I am glad that this is a non commercial site. I do believe however that when such a 'find' comes along we should be able to post about it without being concerned about the purity of the forum.

I almost didn't put this up because of some of the knee-jerk reactions I have seen here when anything semi-commercial is posted....and always so that forum members may benifit.

I may be shouted down like others before me but, .... Why not have a 'dedicated' thread that allows members to post about a great sale AND members who do have a site that may be of benifit to fellow members. Really if it is on a dedicated thread there is no chance to upset the purity of the AKFF forum. There may not even be more than 2-3 members that have a business but why not let them give 'us' a deal?? Dare I say 'advertise'.

If Joe Bloggs in for example QLD has a reel, yak, sounder that I can buy cheaper than some other place then I would really appreciate knowing about it!!!! That is one of the greatest aspects of the internet.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Bring on a bargain!!!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

If you were talking to your fishing mates at the club and you had just found a beaut bargin , there is no risk you would want to share it , thats the way i view these posts on sales or great prices or service, its for the benefit of all without the profit to one


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

leftieant said:


> Just had a conversation with SWMBO about me ceasing all future expenditure on fishing gear (I certainly didn't initiate the conversation). I have politely suggested she may like to immediately cease all expendiutre on chocolate.
> 
> End result is I can buy as much tackle as I want!
> 
> Ant


 In that situation Ant i would unfortunately have no hesitation in withdrawing any further sexual favours for an undisclosed period of time,    , ummmm wait a minute , maybe thats why she left


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

i'm going to try the shoes v's tackle analogy with my wife!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

kraley said:


> Here is the new, hopefully improved commercial policy:
> 
> *POSTING OF COMMERCIAL ITEMS
> 
> ...


YIPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!

Thanks to the mods for defining this touchy subject.

A "Not for Profit forum" is probably the only place where members have an improved chance at getting a balanced view.

Good work.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice one mate, I like it.

Only thing I's suggest is that a commercial interest be posted in all 3 of your suggested places, but even that's no biggie.

Onward and upward AKFF!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

DiveYak said:


> .
> 
> On a serious note though. I am glad that this is a non commercial site. I do believe however that when such a 'find' comes along we should be able to post about it without being concerned about the purity of the forum.
> 
> I almost didn't put this up because of some of the knee-jerk reactions I have seen here when anything semi-commercial is posted....and always so that forum members may benifit.


Mate you are able 'to pass it on', we have in recent months members including in their posts words such as 'disclaimer', 'not connected with', '**** in lieu of names' all of which are not needed and a major over reaction in my opinion.



> Our definition of a commercial post is one where the user posting has an affiliation with the organisation they are posting about.


 This is a quote from the Sticky on Main forum 'AKFF acceptable use policy' and clearly says you can tell fellow akffers of good buys etc.

I regularly refer to Whitworths and Bunnings because they are like second homes to this retiree and so know them well, when named by me its for members benefit not either of those businesses

The enjoyment of speaking freely about products and services is the great strength of the forum, and still exists if all would read the Sticky referred to above


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Freddy's have excellent service no doubt but please note they also price match on tackle (speaking from experience) - their rod and reel prices are also a little more expensive than other tackle stores so be sure not to impulse buy there and investigate prices before that initial purchase. I guess that rule applies in most cases however I am also pro paying a little bit extra if the staff go out of their way to help me out with improving my fishing - ie proper advice. Incidentally one of the blokes who used to work there set me up for Bream fishing and gave me some very helpful basic knowledge tips that pointed me in the right direction.

my 2 cents


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks OD......I was only buying the eco lures so fortunately knew the prices at 3 other retailers. $15 was a great price I think, especially as thet were not 'on sale' at the time.

I think I will have to stop watching any of Occys comments though or I'll end up going broke to save money!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Freddys at Auburn - is that the place that was a few months back supposedly closing down? :x Pretty sure it was.

Anyway, thought I'd pop over and take a look as I'd been meaning to for a while - bought some SP's etc at pretty good discounts, I thought, but after checking my receipt (when I got home) I had noticed that I did not get 25% on the 25% mark downs and did not get 50% on the 50% mark downs. Since the full marked price at the time, was pretty much the most you'd ever payanywhere, even with the full discounts they weren't smashing prices, but since I felt sorry for the poor guys 'closing down', decided I'd live with what I ended up paying, afterall, closing down was probably costing them more than the few bucks their incorrect charging cost me. Funny that their closing down sale went for about 6mths and guess what? They didn't close down and I have no doubt had no intention of doing so. I for one will not support Freddys at Auburn ever again, unless I am somehow wrong about their 'advertising methods'. Am I?


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

ABit,

Take the receipt back and get your money back!!!!! I'd be very annoted at that as well.

Luckily my experience to date with them has been great.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

DiveYak said:


> ABit,
> 
> Take the receipt back and get your money back!!!!! I'd be very annoted at that as well.
> 
> Luckily my experience to date with them has been great.


Bit late now, but I should have at the time. Hardly worth the cost in petrol, and makes you feel 'cheap' when you go back for a few dollars.

They loose in the end by never getting my business again. Serve them right.


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

The story with Freddys is that their lease finished and they decided to relocate to another store around the castle hill area so initially they were closing down. The guys who owned the complex offered them a cheaper lease for another year so they stayed on.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

OutbackDee said:


> The story with Freddys is that their lease finished and they decided to relocate to another store around the castle hill area so initially they were closing down. The guys who owned the complex offered them a cheaper lease for another year so they stayed on.


mmm.......guess its possible. :shock:


----------



## SeanAtCrescent (Apr 13, 2007)

that new commercial policy makes good sense - you guys who kindly run this forum for all of our benefits seem to get it right and deserve big thanks. cheers, Sean


----------

